# Ipamorelin



## stylus187 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, Im currently running ghrp-6 100mcgs combined with grf1-29 3x a day, followed with hgh frag 176, 500mcgs same day. Im about to place another order and I want to know if anyone has experience with Ipamorelin? I would appreciate some feedback.


----------

